# Owners swear by their hares



## Pipp (Nov 25, 2007)

[url]http://www.sunheral d.com/160/ story/205324. html[/url]


Posted on Sun, Nov. 25, 2007 


*Owners swear by their hares*


-- *A*cross the world, pet owners know something that many Americans have forgotten - rabbits make great pets. In the U.S., rabbits have gained a reputation as short-lived, "disposable" pets, and are often passed over in favor of cats or dogs. Pet owners who buck this trend are happy to tell us how much we're missing. Let's review just a few of the reasons bunny lovers are loony for their lapin pals. 
Rabbits, when you think outside the hutch, are fantastic indoor pets. A neutered rabbit litter trains itself very quickly, and with a little bunny-proofing, your bun can have the run of the house. Just like cats or dogs, a house rabbit can come when you call him or hop over for a little snuggling and nose-rubbing. Bunnies even make their own kind of purring sound when they're very pleased with you, and they're so funny and full of personality that you'll soon be eager to please them. The best part? Once you fall in love with a bun, you'll have years to enjoy each other. With good care, a house rabbit will live eight to 10 years, and some buns live into their teens. 
If you're still saving for that dream house, a bunny won't mind living in a small apartment or trailer with you, and you'll never hear neighbors complaining about a bunny making too much noise. Altered buns are also very clean and virtually odor-free, and they might even be the "greenest" pet you can have. Bunnies are glad to help you recycle cardboard tubes and boxes by converting them into a fertilizer that gardeners covet. 
Bunnies can often learn to get along with cats and dogs, and just like cats and dogs, you'll usually find a nice selection of buns up for adoption at your local shelter. For more information on pet bunnies, contact your shelter or check one of the many online resources created by rescue organizations.

Humane Helper is written by Christine Harris of the Humane Society of South Mississippi in conjunction with ASPCA R Mission: Orange TM. For more information, call (228) 863-3354.


----------

